# Help!!!  Need Chocolate and Fruit Ideas.



## AKCook

I would like to bring chocolate covered fruit to work for V-Day... But strawberries are pretty expensive and not that great great up here. What other fruits would be good?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dawgluver

Our local Humane Society makes awesome caramel and chocolate dipped apples, and folks buy them and cut them into small slices for the lounge.  Pineapple, pear slices, Girl Scout cookies, Oreos dipped in chocolate might all work too.  Dried fruits like apricots maybe.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dried apricots are definitely good dipped in chocolate. AKCook, what kinds of fruits are available and reasonably priced by you right now? I've had Reese's peanut butter-size chocolates that are dark chocolate with a few fresh raspberries gently pressed into the chocolate when it's warm and soft and that candy is delightful. I don't see why a couple of blueberries paired with chocolate the same way wouldn't work.


----------



## CatPat

We like to cut up pears and dip them in melted chocolate and then put them in the freezer. Chocolate pears are very good!

You can also do this with bananas and cherries. We love these!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Aunt Bea

A jar of long stemmed maraschino cherries, make sure they are well drained.

Try some potato chips and small pretzels.

A few slices of crispy bacon!


----------



## pacanis

I was going to suggest cherries, too.
My favorite though is bananas with chocolate. If I was going to attempt chocolate covering a fruit, it would be bananas.


----------



## menumaker

Can I suggest chocolate covered candied Ginger pieces and also nuts and raisins. If you can get marzipan ( or make your own almond paste that's good too.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Candied ginger is a great idea, also whole pitted dates would be nice.

I was thinking that if you want to control costs you might want to scrap the fruit idea and make some rich chocolate truffles rolled in various coatings.  The different coatings will allow you to use one basic truffle mixture.  Coatings could be cocoa, chopped nuts, chocolate jimmies, melted chocolate, etc...


----------



## GotGarlic

Are you familiar with Edible Arrangements? Take a look at their dipped fruit selections: http://www.ediblearrangements.com/fruit-baskets.aspx?Backt=1391873443759&CategoryID=2&Section=1

And may I suggest that you use more descriptive titles for your posts? I'm on my tablet and after I had thought about your question, I looked and looked for a title with something about chocolate and fruit. Nothing!  Tks!


----------



## merstar

You could do chocolate dipped figs. Here are two recipes to check out:

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-chocolate-dipped-figs-with-sea-salt-recipes-from-the-kitchn-197718

Chocolate-Dipped Figs with Almonds | Whole Foods Market


----------



## Dawgluver

Neat ideas!  A bag of mixed dried fruit isn't expensive, and might be fun to do, half-dipped in chocolate.


----------



## Zagut

Orange segments came to mind first.

 To tell you the truth I can't think of any fruit that wouldn't go well with chocolate.

 But I'm a chocoholic and you can discount my opinion  because of that.


----------



## taxlady

menumaker said:


> Can I suggest chocolate covered candied Ginger pieces and also nuts and raisins. If you can get marzipan ( or make your own almond paste that's good too.


Have you ever made your own almond paste? If you have, I would love instructions and tips.


----------



## AKCook

Wow!!! Thank you all so much for the help! I am going to get some pears and bananas, my husband loves pears so he'll be happy too! 
Thanks again! 

To the person who asked what is available to me. I can get almost anything it's just the prices are nuts and or the fruit is bad. In the summer I can get strawberries for 2/$5 in the small clam shells, right now they're about $6 but no good. The pears are 2.99 a pound and horribly un-ripened but I get them and put them in a paper bag. Apples are 2.99 a pound, babas are the cheapest at $1.09 a pound so they work great too!


----------



## Oldvine

I like chocolate covered apricots myself, especially the softer apricots.  White chocolate works on apricots too.  Apples might be good but I would be sure to cover all the unpeeled area of the apple, pineapple, completely covered bananas.   Unless you work in a very small office, you probably should plan on a big pile of chocolate covered fruit.


----------



## AKCook

Thank you all! My pears didn't ripen in time and strawberries went on sale for $3! So I went with a traditional chocolate covered strawberry and they were very well liked!


----------

